

Please help provide feedback on my SaaS experiment? - jesseddy

Hello,<p>A friend and I are experimenting with a conference room booking app SaaS solution: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;getaroomapp.com&#x2F;<p>We built the smallest version of this possible to appeal to non-Enterprise people like co-working spaces and small to medium offices that have shared conference rooms.<p>I&#x27;ve copied some feature information and links to screenshots below (if you&#x27;d like a demo please email us: hi@getaroomapp.com).<p>We&#x27;re not sure yet if there is a market for this product, we&#x27;re still trying to validate that. Right now the app does not tie into other, personal calendar apps like Google Calendar or Outlook, which we understand may be problematic.<p>On the upside we have ONE paying customer, which we got about two weeks out of the gate. We&#x27;ve had a handful of inquiries (less than 100) but much lower conversion rates (to be expected) unless low conversation rates are due to us not addressing a bigger pain point.<p>Would love some honest feedback on this SaaS idea and any thoughts on possible markets to target.<p>Current Get a Room Features
• Shared, Group Calendar 
• Support for rooms in different spaces and or buildings
• User Management (add, edit, delete)
• Admin permissions&#x2F;roles
• All Day Events
• Locked Events<p>Get a Room Screenshots
• Main Calendar Page: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;cl.ly&#x2F;image&#x2F;2T0A3V2B2D08
• Manage Users Page: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;cl.ly&#x2F;image&#x2F;3v0t0B1S3y1h
• Create Room Reservation: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;cl.ly&#x2F;image&#x2F;1O260r3V2R3a
======
johnmurch
I think there is a major need for this, especially for dare I say "new"
features in this space.

\- Daily Morning Lists of your meetings/attendies and attachments all rolled
up

\- SMS alerts for room/reminders 5 minutes before

I would recommend a few other insightful things - e.g.

\- adding a photo of the room \- labeling how many seats/chairs are avaliable
\- Integrating a raspberry pi or some other open source hack (ipad/andriod
app?) to show what is happening in the room each day (scheduler)

I wish you the best of luck with this and think it's needed not just in
coworking spaces, but every startup that has more than 3 conference rooms.

good luck!

------
jesseddy
John, thanks a lot for responding - really appreciate it. All good thoughts.

